# هبل البنات : مازال مستمرااا



## marcelino (13 مارس 2011)

*أحب ابتدى الحــــــــرب الولاديه البناتيه  

واحب البداااااايه تكون قويه علشان كدة جمعت الصور دى 

وبعد ما نتفرج نقوووووووول : ربناااااااااااا يشفى  هههههههههه:a63:























حالتها صعبه خالص :t33:






اشفى يارب


لسه فى صور تااااااااااااانى :t33:

*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (13 مارس 2011)

القمر دى اقولها اشفى يارب ليه 
دى عسل هى والبوبى ههههههههههههه​


----------



## bob (13 مارس 2011)

*الصورة الاولي و الثالثة تقريبا النوع المتوفر و بكثرة هههههههههههه
جامد يا مارشلينو و انا بدعمك ههههههههههه*


----------



## انريكي (13 مارس 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

فين البنات 

انا معاك يا باشا الى الموت

سوف نحارب الى اخر لحضة في حياتنا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 مارس 2011)

*مازال مستمر وهيستمر

الا لو حصلت معجزه​*


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (13 مارس 2011)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*انا معك ان في بنات هبلة*
*بس مش كلهم:11azy:*
​


----------



## marcelino (13 مارس 2011)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> القمر دى اقولها اشفى يارب ليه
> دى عسل هى والبوبى ههههههههههههه​




*ههههههههه والكلب المسكين دة مش حررررررررام طاير كدة 
*​


----------



## النهيسى (13 مارس 2011)

شكرا جدا اخى الغالى
صور وتعليقات جميله​


----------



## Rosetta (13 مارس 2011)

*يا سلاااااام شفت كيف دلع البنات يا مارو 
انت لييييه زعلان بس نفسي افهم :new6:​*


----------



## أنجيلا (14 مارس 2011)

هبل بنات ولنتم بتعملوه ده مش هبل اولاد??!!!ههههههههههههه

طيب شوفو بعض الاقوال عن الرجالة لبعتبرها صح مية في المية

حب الرجال كالكتابة على الماء ,, واخلاصهم كالكتابة على الرمال

المراة يمكنها ان تخلص كل الاخلاص اما الرجل فلا 

الرجال يحبون قليلا وغالبا ,, والنساء يحببن كثيرا ونادرا

حب الرجل سطر ,, وحب المراة صفحات 

الزوج المثالي كريم شهم رقيق وفي متسامح ,,, وهو لاوجود له 

هههههههههههههههه مكدبش لقالهم ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (14 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *ههههههههه والكلب المسكين دة مش حررررررررام طاير كدة
> *​



بص على وش البوبى وبؤه بيضحك و مبسوط ازاى ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## marcelino (14 مارس 2011)

bob قال:


> *الصورة الاولي و الثالثة تقريبا النوع المتوفر و بكثرة هههههههههههه
> جامد يا مارشلينو و انا بدعمك ههههههههههه*




*هههههههه هنقضى عليهم لا تقلق :bomb:
*​


----------



## marcelino (14 مارس 2011)

انريكي قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> فين البنات
> 
> ...




*ههههههههه قشطه يا معلم

يلا ورينا هجوووووووووومك :bomb:
*​


----------



## marcelino (14 مارس 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *مازال مستمر وهيستمر
> 
> الا لو حصلت معجزه​*



*ومش هتحصللللل:new6:
*​


----------



## marcelino (14 مارس 2011)

++ كاترين ++ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *انا معك ان في بنات هبلة*
> *بس مش كلهم:11azy:*
> ​




*هههههههه لالالا كلهم كلهم :bomb:
*​


----------



## احلى ديانة (14 مارس 2011)

ههههههههههههههه
ما كدبش ابو الليف ​


----------



## marcelino (14 مارس 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا جدا اخى الغالى
> صور وتعليقات جميله​




*شكرا يا باشا مرورك نورت*​


----------



## marcelino (14 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *يا سلاااااام شفت كيف دلع البنات يا مارو
> انت لييييه زعلان بس نفسي افهم :new6:​*




*ههههههه مش ددددلع دة هببببببببل :gy0000:
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (14 مارس 2011)

كفاية عليكم دي


----------



## marcelino (14 مارس 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> هبل بنات ولنتم بتعملوه ده مش هبل اولاد??!!!ههههههههههههه
> 
> طيب شوفو بعض الاقوال عن الرجالة لبعتبرها صح مية في المية
> 
> ...




*ههههههههه 

بردووووووو البنات هبله بقى بالعافيه leasantr
*​


----------



## marcelino (14 مارس 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> ما كدبش ابو الليف ​




*هههههههه

yessssssss
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (14 مارس 2011)

والحالة مستمرة لسه
حد يقولهم لما يحبوا ......
يقولهم استوب وياخدوا جنب
علي رأي اللمبي
دي نصيحة لكل ولد


----------



## marcelino (14 مارس 2011)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> بص على وش البوبى وبؤه بيضحك و مبسوط ازاى ههههههههههههههه​



*ههههههههه انت سمعتييه بيضحك ياختى
*​


----------



## marcelino (14 مارس 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> كفاية عليكم دي





marmora jesus قال:


> والحالة مستمرة لسه
> حد يقولهم لما يحبوا ......
> يقولهم استوب وياخدوا جنب
> علي رأي اللمبي
> دي نصيحة لكل ولد




*يييييييييع ايه دددددددة :t19:
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (14 مارس 2011)

ابتسامته تجنن 
يالهووووووووووووووووووي


----------



## روزي86 (14 مارس 2011)

هههههههههه قال هبل قال

وكلمة ربنا يشفي دي بتغيظني يا واد انت ههههههههه

يغلق بقي 

بس هه ههههههههههههههه

بص يا مارو من الاخر ربنا يهدكم بقي واستناني بردو هجيلك بشوية مواضيع تخليكم تنصرفوا من المنتدي بسلام

قول يارب هههههههههه​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (14 مارس 2011)

اختلف معاك البنات فيهم بنات زى الفل


----------



## tamav maria (14 مارس 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> اختلف معاك البنات فيهم بنات زى الفل


 

لا وانت الصادق 
البنات كلهم زي الفل
30:30:30:


----------



## tamav maria (14 مارس 2011)




----------



## tamav maria (14 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه قال هبل قال​
> 
> وكلمة ربنا يشفي دي بتغيظني يا واد انت ههههههههه​
> يغلق بقي ​
> ...




*هههههههههههههههههههههه*

*روزي احنا مش بنخاف*
*اللي ابتدي الحرب يتحمل كل اللي ها يجري له*
*مهما يعملووووووووووووووووو *
*اكيد هما الخسرنين *


----------



## tamav maria (14 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *هههههههه لالالا كلهم كلهم :bomb:*​


 
:budo::budo::budo:


----------



## tamav maria (14 مارس 2011)

انريكي قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> فين البنات
> 
> ...


 
نحن صامدون بالمعركه وقدكبدنا العدو خسائر كبيره بالارواح والمعدات


----------



## tamav maria (14 مارس 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *مازال مستمر وهيستمر​*
> 
> 
> *الا لو حصلت معجزه*​


 
ايوه مستمره
دا النهارده يوم الحرب العالمي
وبننصحكم تنسحبوووووووووووووووووووا


----------



## روزي86 (14 مارس 2011)

netta قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *روزي احنا مش بنخاف*
> *اللي ابتدي الحرب يتحمل كل اللي ها يجري له*
> ...


 

ههههههههههه واحنا وراك يا ريس ههههههههههه:94:


----------



## HappyButterfly (14 مارس 2011)

*هههههههههههههه
طب بذمتك 
مش برضه قمر
فى اى حاجة نعملها
انتم متغاظين مننا لاننا احلى
*​


----------



## marcelino (15 مارس 2011)

netta قال:


> نحن صامدون بالمعركه وقدكبدنا العدو خسائر كبيره بالارواح والمعدات



*هههههه خسائر فين دى فى الحلم ؟؟؟؟؟ :beee:
*​


----------



## marcelino (15 مارس 2011)

netta قال:


> ايوه مستمره
> دا النهارده يوم الحرب العالمي
> وبننصحكم تنسحبوووووووووووووووووووا




*هههههههه مستنى منك الــ :kap:
*​


----------



## marcelino (15 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه واحنا وراك يا ريس ههههههههههه:94:




*ههههههه وانتى وراها كدددددددة هتغرقك:spor24:
*​


----------



## احلى ديانة (15 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *هههههههه مستنى منك الــ :kap:
> *​



ادينا مستنين 
ولما نشوف اخرتها معاكم​


----------



## marcelino (15 مارس 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *هههههههههههههه
> طب بذمتك
> مش برضه قمر
> فى اى حاجة نعملها
> ...



*هههههههه ميييييين اللى قمر البسى نضارتك يا بت :w00t:
*​


----------



## marcelino (15 مارس 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> ادينا مستنين
> ولما نشوف اخرتها معاكم​



*يا مسهل يارب :mus13:
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (16 مارس 2011)

*ماانتو معذوووووووووووووووووووووورين يعني
تعرفو ايييييييييييه هن رقة البنات وعن تصرفاتها الرقيقه
ليكو حق تقولو عليها هبل 
معذورين بجد يعني
ما تقولوها بالعربي كده وبالفصحه علمونا يا بنانيت الرقه نعللمكو
حتى تنفعكو في ايامكو اللي هتتخيبو فيها
اهو بدل ما كل واحد ساعتها ما يشوف الا النجوم في عز الظهر
بجد يعني صعبتو علينا
معلش جنس خشن مش لطيف خااالص
يفهم ايه في الرقه اللي بيقول عنها هبل

*


----------



## marcelino (16 مارس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *ماانتو معذوووووووووووووووووووووورين يعني
> تعرفو ايييييييييييه هن رقة البنات وعن تصرفاتها الرقيقه
> ليكو حق تقولو عليها هبل
> معذورين بجد يعني
> ...




*ههههههه لا انتى شكلك فاهمه الرقه غلط leasantr
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (16 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *ههههههه لا انتى شكلك فاهمه الرقه غلط leasantr
> *​



*هقولك ايه بس يا مارس
معذور برضو:t31:*


----------



## marcelino (16 مارس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *هقولك ايه بس يا مارس
> معذور برضو:t31:*




*يسلام ليه مثلا ؟؟؟؟
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (16 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *يسلام ليه مثلا ؟؟؟؟
> *​



*ههههههههههههههههه
مهو انت نزلت صوره للبنت  وشايله ابنها ههههههههههههه جنبها وهو مبسووط
دي رقه يا مارس مش هبل
تبقى معذوووور *


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 مارس 2011)

netta قال:


> ايوه مستمره
> دا النهارده يوم الحرب العالمي
> وبننصحكم تنسحبوووووووووووووووووووا


 

*كان غيرك اشطر يابت :ranting:*​


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (17 مارس 2011)

​ 



​ 

* قشطة
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*



 


*ام ده مش هبل يعني 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*ده انتو ميطلعلكوش تتكلمو عن البنات اي حاجة*
*شوفو نفسكو الاول 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*​ 
*البنات = انجلز
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​


----------



## tamav maria (18 مارس 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> ادينا مستنين
> 
> ولما نشوف اخرتها معاكم​


 
اخرتها طردكم من المنتدي انشاءاااااااااااااله


----------



## tamav maria (18 مارس 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *كان غيرك اشطر يابت :ranting:*​


يوووووووووووووووه
انت فين ياولا يامايكل
بقالي كتير مش شايفاك
حمدلله بالسلامه


----------



## tamav maria (18 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *يا مسهل يارب :mus13:*​


 

انتوا مستعجلين علي الحرب ليه بس
ليه مستعجلين علي طردكم من الصفوف الاماميه


----------



## tamav maria (18 مارس 2011)

شوفوا انتم اللي جبتوه لنفسكم 
جيش البنات جاي يحاربكم


----------



## tamav maria (18 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه قال هبل قال​
> 
> وكلمة ربنا يشفي دي بتغيظني يا واد انت ههههههههه​
> يغلق بقي ​
> ...


 
ايوه ياروزي
هاتي بسرعه اسلحتك الكتابيه
وحصليني
اصل هما ما يخافوش اللا بعنيهم


----------



## tamav maria (18 مارس 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> اختلف معاك البنات فيهم بنات زى الفل


 


ههههههههههههههه
وشهد شاهد من اهله


----------



## tamav maria (18 مارس 2011)

برافوا كاترين
اسلحة الصور دي رائعه
ياريت تجيبي لنا اسلحه تاني اقوي


----------



## marcelino (18 مارس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه
> مهو انت نزلت صوره للبنت  وشايله ابنها ههههههههههههه جنبها وهو مبسووط
> دي رقه يا مارس مش هبل
> تبقى معذوووور *



*
اة بس ده dog  ههههههه 

حلوة الرقه دى .. دة احنا وحشين اوى على كدة 30:
*​


----------



## marcelino (18 مارس 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *كان غيرك اشطر يابت :ranting:*​



*ايوون الرجاله ااااااهى ld:
*​


----------



## marcelino (18 مارس 2011)

++ كاترين ++ قال:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*هههههههه لالالالالا مش عايزين تقليييد بقى :t26:
*​


----------



## marcelino (18 مارس 2011)

netta قال:


> اخرتها طردكم من المنتدي انشاءاااااااااااااله




*يا حول الله اهدى يابنتى مش حلو على صحتك

دة أحنا لازقين :a63:
*​


----------



## marcelino (18 مارس 2011)

netta قال:


> انتوا مستعجلين علي الحرب ليه بس
> ليه مستعجلين علي طردكم من الصفوف الاماميه




*طيب اللى فى الصفوف الخلفيه يسكتووووووا :smile02
*​


----------



## marcelino (18 مارس 2011)

netta قال:


> شوفوا انتم اللي جبتوه لنفسكم
> جيش البنات جاي يحاربكم




*ايه العفاريت دى هههههههههه
*​


----------



## tamav maria (20 مارس 2011)

انتوا شكلكم كده مش عاوزين تنسحبوا
احنا ها نجيب لكم الدبابه البمبي بتاعتنا 
استعدادا للحرب


----------



## الملكة العراقية (20 مارس 2011)

*يااااااااااااااااااه احنا رقيقات اووي*
*حتى اسلحتنا كلها رقة وذوق*​


----------



## انريكي (20 مارس 2011)

netta قال:


> انتوا شكلكم كده مش عاوزين تنسحبوا
> احنا ها نجيب لكم الدبابه البمبي بتاعتنا
> استعدادا للحرب



يا بنتي ديه العبي فيها في البيت

مش تجي اتحاربي فيها

يلا برة هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (20 مارس 2011)

انريكي قال:


> يا بنتي ديه العبي فيها في البيت
> 
> مش تجي اتحاربي فيها
> 
> يلا برة هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


 

خافوا واجروا ياشباب 
احنا جايين لكم باحدث الدبابات


----------



## الملكة العراقية (20 مارس 2011)

*ايوة كدة يا نيتا يا جامدة *
*حاربيهم بكل انواع الاسلحة يا قمر*​


----------



## tamav maria (20 مارس 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> *ايوة كدة يا نيتا يا جامدة *​
> 
> *حاربيهم بكل انواع الاسلحة يا قمر*​


امال هما فاكرين احنا ها نخاف منهم
لازم وحتما وضروري نطردهم من المنتدي


----------



## انريكي (20 مارس 2011)

netta قال:


> خافوا واجروا ياشباب
> احنا جايين لكم باحدث الدبابات



ايه العب السخيفة ديه

يا بنتي روحي العبي فيهم في البيت مش تلعبي فيهم هنا


----------



## انريكي (20 مارس 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> *ايوة كدة يا نيتا يا جامدة *
> *حاربيهم بكل انواع الاسلحة يا قمر*​


انتي امتى خرجتي من المستشفى

الحمد على سلامتك يا ملكة ههههههههههههههههه  :yaka:


----------



## الملكة العراقية (20 مارس 2011)

انريكي قال:


> انتي امتى خرجتي من المستشفى
> 
> الحمد على سلامتك يا ملكة ههههههههههههههههه :yaka:


 

الله يسلمك يا اخوية
وابقى اعمل حسابك لان ليك حجز في نفس المستشفى​


----------



## Rosetta (20 مارس 2011)

*





يااااااااااااااااااااه كل هاد شعر :w00t:​*


----------



## انريكي (20 مارس 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> الله يسلمك يا اخوية
> وابقى اعمل حسابك لان ليك حجز في نفس المستشفى​


انتي  بتحلمي واله ايه

:boxing::boxing::boxing::t19:

قرار

قلم القائد انريكي بي قصف بيت الملكة العراقية بي صارخ ارض جو

نوع صاروخ العباس   


واده حادث القصف في حدوث اضرار كبيرا في يدها اليسره 

وكسر كل جسمها وحرق كل ملابسها 

وهذه احد صورها وهيه تطلب النجدة  

:36_11_13:وقالت الملكة بعد الحادث

انها اسفة لي دخول الحرب من البداية

وانها منسحبه في الفور


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 مارس 2011)

*ههههههههههههههه*
*وعبط الاولاد*​


----------



## tamav maria (21 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *وعبط الاولاد*​


 


ههههههههههههههه
رووووووووووووعه ياروكا


----------



## marcelino (21 مارس 2011)

*ولما نعور واحدة فيكم يعنى 

مش هتعيطوا؟
*​


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (21 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*هههههههههههه*
*شفتي الهبل يا روزيتا*
*ربنا يرحمنا بقى نقووول ايييييييه!! :love34: *​


----------



## marcelino (21 مارس 2011)

++ كاترين ++ قال:


> *هههههههههههه*
> *شفتي الهبل يا روزيتا*
> *ربنا يرحمنا بقى نقووول ايييييييه!! :love34: *​




*ده استااااااايل يا عالم :mus13:
*​


----------



## tamav maria (22 مارس 2011)

استايل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ولا من تأثير الخوق اللي انتوا عايشين فيه


----------



## انريكي (22 مارس 2011)

netta قال:


> استايل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ولا من تأثير الخوق اللي انتوا عايشين فيه


:big64::big64:

:12F616~137::12F616~137:


يلا هش من هنه بقا احسن ما  :309xe:


----------



## SALVATION (22 مارس 2011)

_برده كده يا ميلو ده مش اسلوبنه ابدا فى صور تانى ؟؟ ههههههههههههههه_
_تحفة ياعم_​


----------



## كوك (22 مارس 2011)




----------



## Rosetta (22 مارس 2011)

كوك قال:


>



*ههههههههههههههههههه
و احنا مالنا فيهم 
دول مش محسوبين علينا يا كوك :smile01​*


----------



## كوك (22 مارس 2011)

_*هههههههه*_

_*مش دول بنات ولا انتى ليكى رائى تانى *_


_*هههههههههه*_​


----------



## كوك (22 مارس 2011)

_*



*_

_*ودول بياخده رخصه ليه طيب *_


_*نازله تسلك المجارى *_

_*تقريبا  *_

_*هههههههههههه*_​


----------



## كوك (22 مارس 2011)

_*



*_

_*ههههههههه*_

_*معلش بقى بتحب النظافه *_​


----------



## Rosetta (22 مارس 2011)

كوك قال:


> _*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههههه
لا بالأمانة هاي حلوووووووة 
إحم إحم بس لسه الحرب شغالة على فكرة :t30:
​*


----------



## كوك (22 مارس 2011)

*بتحاول تعمل عرف الديك*
​


----------



## كوك (22 مارس 2011)

> ههههههههههههه
> لا بالأمانة هاي حلوووووووة
> إحم إحم بس لسه الحرب شغالة على فكرة :t30:


 
_*هقولك حاجه انا لو زوجتى كده هرميه من البلاكونه *_

_*او هزقها من الشباك واريح دماغى *_

_*ههههههههههههههههه*_
​


----------



## marcelino (23 مارس 2011)

*ههههههههههه ده هبل بتاع بلاده دة يا كوووووووك ههههههه
*​


----------



## marcelino (23 مارس 2011)

netta قال:


> استايل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ولا من تأثير الخوق اللي انتوا عايشين فيه



*خوف مين بااااااابت :act23:
*​


----------



## marcelino (23 مارس 2011)

SALVATION قال:


> _برده كده يا ميلو ده مش اسلوبنه ابدا فى صور تانى ؟؟ ههههههههههههههه_
> _تحفة ياعم_​




*هههههههه هنعمل ايه بس يا معلمى قالو حرب قولنا نحارب ههههه

ثانكس على الدعم ويلا ورينا هجووووووومك leasantr
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (23 مارس 2011)

*انا جييييييييييييييت  ,ها حد بقى عايز يقول حاجة؟
يورينى نفسه :new6: 

*


----------



## انريكي (23 مارس 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *انا جييييييييييييييت  ,ها حد بقى عايز يقول حاجة؟
> يورينى نفسه :new6:
> 
> *


حالك حال نيتا يا بتني حتنضربي وتطلعي برة

:act23::act23::act23::act23::act23:  :ura1:


----------



## مريم12 (23 مارس 2011)

*ده مش هبل دى خفة دم 
عمركوا ما هتفهموا ان ده دلع بنات
ههههههههههههههه

ميرررسى مارسلينو​*


----------



## marcelino (24 مارس 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *انا جييييييييييييييت  ,ها حد بقى عايز يقول حاجة؟
> يورينى نفسه :new6:
> 
> *




:bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb:​


----------



## marcelino (24 مارس 2011)

انريكي قال:


> حالك حال نيتا يا بتني حتنضربي وتطلعي برة
> 
> :act23::act23::act23::act23::act23:  :ura1:



*هههههه هوو ده الشغل
*​


----------



## marcelino (24 مارس 2011)

مريم12 قال:


> *ده مش هبل دى خفة دم
> عمركوا ما هتفهموا ان ده دلع بنات
> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> ميرررسى مارسلينو​*



*خفه مييييييييييييييين ؟؟؟؟؟؟ :t19:
*​


----------



## magedrn (1 أبريل 2011)

كلنا وراك يا برنس 
كلنا معاك قلبنا وقالبا هههههههههههههههههههه


----------

